# Decelerating Through Impact



## Slowhand (Apr 18, 2013)

Feel like I'm decelerating through impact with the driver. Not so with anything else. Any advice?


----------



## markeglypga (Apr 19, 2013)

*What you may be actually feeling*

What you may be experiencing is your front hand, probably your left, is accelerating too long. What this does is make the clubhead only go as fast as the leading hand. What we want is to do is to propel the club head forward with massive acceleration. Meaning the club head must go faster than the leading hand.

In an attempt to hit drives farther, we sometimes simply work to hard. Relax the leading side and propel the clubhead through!

Mark Egly
PGA Professional


----------



## Slowhand (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Mark. That was it. Relaxing the left hand & wrist resolved the problem.


----------



## markeglypga (Apr 19, 2013)

Fantastic! I'll always be around to help if needed!


----------

